# Controlling what is compiled/built/installed from ports



## qbit (Dec 3, 2021)

Hey everyone,

this is my very first post in the forum, and I really hope it is in the right place. I am just getting started with Freebsd, and I find the idea of having local ports from which software can be built and compiled easily amazing. The level of customisation the freebsd offers is incredible, and I find this specially refreshing after using Linux for a couple of years.

My question is as follows: is there a way to tell _make _not to build and compile every single library/package associated with one specific piece of software? For example, doing _make install clean _to install /usr/ports/x11/kde5 took around 2 full days of downloading, building, compiling and installing; and although I ended up with a very complete set of applications on my machine, I believe I do not need all of it; in fact, I will probably use around 20% of what _make install  _installed on my machine. Is there a way to prevent this? I know that an alternative is to use binaries, e.g. from pkg; but that defeats the whole point for me. I like the idea of having software specifically compiled for my hardware.

Sorry if this is a very basic question; but I did not find any answers in the forum.

Cheers.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Dec 20, 2021)

Welcome.

I suggest ports-mgmt/poudriere-devel and poudriere-bulk(8) option `-b`.

<https://github.com/freebsd/poudriere/wiki/poudriere-bulk.8-devel>



qbit said:


> … For example, doing _make install clean _to install /usr/ports/x11/kde5 …



The example below uses a jail named (by poudriere) _main_. Yours might be named _stable_, for use with the stable/13 branch of FreeBSD.

`poudriere bulk -j main x11/kde5`

A simple command with a powerful effect:


```
root@mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd:~ # time poudriere ports -u
[00:00:00] Updating portstree "default" with git+https... done
1.085u 4.962s 0:24.08 25.0%     2953+13047k 26269+599io 1261pf+0w
root@mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd:~ # poudriere bulk -j main x11/kde5
[00:00:00] Creating the reference jail... done
[00:01:18] Mounting system devices for main-default
[00:01:19] Warning: Using packages from previously failed, or uncommitted, build: /usr/local/poudriere/data/packages/main-default/.building
[00:01:19] Mounting ccache from: /var/cache/ccache
[00:01:19] Mounting ports from: /usr/local/poudriere/ports/default
[00:01:19] Mounting packages from: /usr/local/poudriere/data/packages/main-default
[00:01:19] Mounting distfiles from: /usr/ports/distfiles
[00:01:19] Copying /var/db/ports from: /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/options
[00:01:19] Appending to make.conf: /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/make.conf
/etc/resolv.conf -> /usr/local/poudriere/data/.m/main-default/ref/etc/resolv.conf
[00:01:19] Starting jail main-default
[00:01:19] Will build as nobody:nobody (65534:65534)
[00:01:19] Logs: /usr/local/poudriere/data/logs/bulk/main-default/2021-12-20_02h38m05s
[00:01:19] Loading MOVED for /usr/local/poudriere/data/.m/main-default/ref/usr/ports
[00:01:20] Ports supports: FLAVORS SELECTED_OPTIONS
[00:01:20] Inspecting ports tree for modifications to git checkout... no
[00:01:22] Ports top-level git hash: ad34a6142b
[00:01:22] Gathering ports metadata
[00:01:49] Calculating ports order and dependencies
[00:01:53] Trimming IGNORED and blacklisted ports
[00:01:53] Package fetch: Looking for missing packages to fetch from pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
[main-default] Fetching meta.conf: 100%    163 B   0.2kB/s    00:01  
[main-default] Fetching packagesite.pkg: 100%    6 MiB   6.6MB/s    00:01  
Processing entries:   0%
Processing entries: 100%
FreeBSD repository update completed. 31171 packages processed.
All repositories are up to date.
[00:02:17] Package fetch: Will fetch 53 packages from remote or local pkg cache
The following packages will be fetched:

New packages to be FETCHED:
        adwaita-icon-theme: 40.1.1 (9 MiB: 41.65% of the 21 MiB to download)
        automake: 1.16.5 (551 KiB: 2.55% of the 21 MiB to download)
        build: 0.3.10 (57 KiB: 0.26% of the 21 MiB to download)
        eigen: 3.3.9_1 (808 KiB: 3.74% of the 21 MiB to download)
        frei0r-plugins: 1.7.0.18 (856 B: 0.00% of the 21 MiB to download)
        gstreamer1-plugins-core: 1.16 (784 B: 0.00% of the 21 MiB to download)
        hack-font: 3.003_1 (355 KiB: 1.64% of the 21 MiB to download)
        kde5: 5.23.4.21.12.0 (10 KiB: 0.04% of the 21 MiB to download)
        kdeadmin: 21.12.0 (480 B: 0.00% of the 21 MiB to download)
        kdegames: 21.12.0 (1 KiB: 0.00% of the 21 MiB to download)
        kdegraphics: 21.12.0 (692 B: 0.00% of the 21 MiB to download)
        kdemultimedia: 21.12.0_1 (544 B: 0.00% of the 21 MiB to download)
        kdenetwork: 21.12.0 (492 B: 0.00% of the 21 MiB to download)
        noto-basic: 2.0_1 (1 MiB: 5.98% of the 21 MiB to download)
        opencl: 3.0.8 (73 KiB: 0.34% of the 21 MiB to download)
        p5-AppConfig: 1.71 (68 KiB: 0.31% of the 21 MiB to download)
        p5-Class-Method-Modifiers: 2.13 (18 KiB: 0.08% of the 21 MiB to download)
        p5-Moo: 2.005004 (49 KiB: 0.23% of the 21 MiB to download)
        p5-Parse-Yapp: 1.21 (36 KiB: 0.17% of the 21 MiB to download)
        p5-Path-Tiny: 0.120 (43 KiB: 0.20% of the 21 MiB to download)
        p5-Role-Tiny: 2.002004 (19 KiB: 0.09% of the 21 MiB to download)
        p5-Sub-Quote: 2.006006 (20 KiB: 0.09% of the 21 MiB to download)
        p5-URI: 5.10 (80 KiB: 0.37% of the 21 MiB to download)
        pinentry: 1.1.1 (16 KiB: 0.08% of the 21 MiB to download)
        py38-beautifulsoup: 4.10.0 (347 KiB: 1.60% of the 21 MiB to download)
        py38-dnspython: 1.16.0 (185 KiB: 0.86% of the 21 MiB to download)
        py38-furo: 2021.6.18b36 (48 KiB: 0.22% of the 21 MiB to download)
        py38-gi-docgen: 2021.5_1 (1 MiB: 5.36% of the 21 MiB to download)
        py38-html5lib: 1.0.1 (176 KiB: 0.82% of the 21 MiB to download)
        py38-importlib-metadata: 4.8.1 (29 KiB: 0.13% of the 21 MiB to download)
        py38-markdown: 3.3.4 (127 KiB: 0.59% of the 21 MiB to download)
        py38-pbr: 5.5.0 (126 KiB: 0.58% of the 21 MiB to download)
        py38-pip: 20.3.4 (2 MiB: 9.76% of the 21 MiB to download)
        py38-pyserial: 3.5_1 (124 KiB: 0.57% of the 21 MiB to download)
        py38-random2: 1.0.1 (18 KiB: 0.08% of the 21 MiB to download)
        py38-setuptools_scm: 6.3.2_1 (46 KiB: 0.21% of the 21 MiB to download)
        py38-smartypants: 2.0.1 (12 KiB: 0.05% of the 21 MiB to download)
        py38-soupsieve: 2.0.1 (53 KiB: 0.25% of the 21 MiB to download)
        py38-sphinx-inline-tabs: 2021.8.17b10 (9 KiB: 0.04% of the 21 MiB to download)
        py38-toml: 0.10.2 (29 KiB: 0.13% of the 21 MiB to download)
        py38-tomli: 1.2.2 (16 KiB: 0.07% of the 21 MiB to download)
        py38-typogrify: 2.0.7 (17 KiB: 0.08% of the 21 MiB to download)
        py38-webencodings: 0.5.1 (15 KiB: 0.07% of the 21 MiB to download)
        py38-zipp: 3.4.0 (8 KiB: 0.04% of the 21 MiB to download)
        qt5-qdoc-data: 5.15.2 (166 KiB: 0.77% of the 21 MiB to download)
        rapidjson: 1.1.0.524 (1 MiB: 5.06% of the 21 MiB to download)
        ruby27-gems: 3.0.8 (401 KiB: 1.85% of the 21 MiB to download)
        rubygem-asciidoctor: 2.0.16 (223 KiB: 1.03% of the 21 MiB to download)
        scons-py38: 4.2.0 (2 MiB: 8.88% of the 21 MiB to download)
        texi2html: 5.0_2,1 (486 KiB: 2.25% of the 21 MiB to download)
        v4l_compat: 1.20.0_2 (84 KiB: 0.39% of the 21 MiB to download)
        wayland-protocols: 1.24 (64 KiB: 0.30% of the 21 MiB to download)
        xbitmaps: 1.1.2 (21 KiB: 0.10% of the 21 MiB to download)

Number of packages to be fetched: 53

The process will require 21 MiB more space.
21 MiB to be downloaded.
[main-default] Fetching kdegraphics-21.12.0.pkg: 100%    692 B   0.7kB/s    00:01  
[main-default] Fetching kde5-5.23.4.21.12.0.pkg: 100%   10 KiB   9.8kB/s    00:01  
[main-default] Fetching kdemultimedia-21.12.0_1.pkg: 100%    544 B   0.5kB/s    00:01  
[main-default] Fetching kdenetwork-21.12.0.pkg: 100%    492 B   0.5kB/s    00:01  
[main-default] Fetching kdegames-21.12.0.pkg: 100%    1 KiB   1.1kB/s    00:01  
[main-default] Fetching kdeadmin-21.12.0.pkg: 100%    480 B   0.5kB/s    00:01  
[main-default] Fetching frei0r-plugins-1.7.0.18.pkg: 100%    856 B   0.9kB/s    00:01  
[main-default] Fetching eigen-3.3.9_1.pkg: 100%  808 KiB 827.7kB/s    00:01  
[main-default] Fetching wayland-protocols-1.24.pkg: 100%   64 KiB  65.6kB/s    00:01  
[main-default] Fetching v4l_compat-1.20.0_2.pkg: 100%   84 KiB  86.3kB/s    00:01  
[main-default] Fetching p5-URI-5.10.pkg: 100%   80 KiB  82.2kB/s    00:01  
[main-default] Fetching hack-font-3.003_1.pkg: 100%  355 KiB 363.1kB/s    00:01  
[main-default] Fetching noto-basic-2.0_1.pkg: 100%    1 MiB   1.3MB/s    00:01  
[main-default] Fetching automake-1.16.5.pkg: 100%  551 KiB 563.7kB/s    00:01  
[main-default] Fetching p5-Moo-2.005004.pkg: 100%   49 KiB  50.0kB/s    00:01  
[main-default] Fetching p5-Path-Tiny-0.120.pkg: 100%   43 KiB  44.3kB/s    00:01  
[main-default] Fetching rapidjson-1.1.0.524.pkg: 100%    1 MiB   1.1MB/s    00:01  
[main-default] Fetching gstreamer1-plugins-core-1.16.pkg: 100%    784 B   0.8kB/s    00:01  
[main-default] Fetching pinentry-1.1.1.pkg: 100%   16 KiB  16.6kB/s    00:01  
[main-default] Fetching py38-gi-docgen-2021.5_1.pkg: 100%    1 MiB   1.2MB/s    00:01  
[main-default] Fetching texi2html-5.0_2,1.pkg: 100%  486 KiB 497.9kB/s    00:01  
[main-default] Fetching rubygem-asciidoctor-2.0.16.pkg: 100%  223 KiB 228.2kB/s    00:01  
[main-default] Fetching adwaita-icon-theme-40.1.1.pkg: 100%    9 MiB   9.2MB/s    00:01  
[main-default] Fetching xbitmaps-1.1.2.pkg: 100%   21 KiB  21.7kB/s    00:01  
[main-default] Fetching build-0.3.10.pkg: 100%   57 KiB  58.2kB/s    00:01  
[main-default] Fetching p5-AppConfig-1.71.pkg: 100%   68 KiB  69.5kB/s    00:01  
[main-default] Fetching p5-Class-Method-Modifiers-2.13.pkg: 100%   18 KiB  18.6kB/s    00:01  
[main-default] Fetching opencl-3.0.8.pkg: 100%   73 KiB  75.0kB/s    00:01  
[main-default] Fetching p5-Parse-Yapp-1.21.pkg: 100%   36 KiB  37.0kB/s    00:01  
[main-default] Fetching p5-Role-Tiny-2.002004.pkg: 100%   19 KiB  19.9kB/s    00:01  
[main-default] Fetching p5-Sub-Quote-2.006006.pkg: 100%   20 KiB  20.3kB/s    00:01  
[main-default] Fetching ruby27-gems-3.0.8.pkg: 100%  401 KiB 410.4kB/s    00:01  
[main-default] Fetching qt5-qdoc-data-5.15.2.pkg: 100%  166 KiB 170.0kB/s    00:01  
[main-default] Fetching py38-pyserial-3.5_1.pkg: 100%  124 KiB 126.5kB/s    00:01  
[main-default] Fetching py38-dnspython-1.16.0.pkg: 100%  185 KiB 189.6kB/s    00:01  
[main-default] Fetching scons-py38-4.2.0.pkg: 100%    2 MiB   2.0MB/s    00:01  
[main-default] Fetching py38-random2-1.0.1.pkg: 100%   18 KiB  18.5kB/s    00:01  
[main-default] Fetching py38-markdown-3.3.4.pkg: 100%  127 KiB 129.6kB/s    00:01  
[main-default] Fetching py38-smartypants-2.0.1.pkg: 100%   12 KiB  12.1kB/s    00:01  
[main-default] Fetching py38-toml-0.10.2.pkg: 100%   29 KiB  29.2kB/s    00:01  
[main-default] Fetching py38-typogrify-2.0.7.pkg: 100%   17 KiB  17.3kB/s    00:01  
[main-default] Fetching py38-importlib-metadata-4.8.1.pkg: 100%   29 KiB  29.4kB/s    00:01  
[main-default] Fetching py38-pbr-5.5.0.pkg: 100%  126 KiB 128.7kB/s    00:01  
[main-default] Fetching py38-pip-20.3.4.pkg: 100%    2 MiB   2.2MB/s    00:01  
[main-default] Fetching py38-setuptools_scm-6.3.2_1.pkg: 100%   46 KiB  47.0kB/s    00:01  
[main-default] Fetching py38-zipp-3.4.0.pkg: 100%    8 KiB   8.5kB/s    00:01  
[main-default] Fetching py38-furo-2021.6.18b36.pkg: 100%   48 KiB  49.6kB/s    00:01  
[main-default] Fetching py38-sphinx-inline-tabs-2021.8.17b10.pkg: 100%    9 KiB   9.0kB/s    00:01  
[main-default] Fetching py38-beautifulsoup-4.10.0.pkg: 100%  347 KiB 355.0kB/s    00:01  
[main-default] Fetching py38-tomli-1.2.2.pkg: 100%   16 KiB  16.2kB/s    00:01  
[main-default] Fetching py38-html5lib-1.0.1.pkg: 100%  176 KiB 180.5kB/s    00:01  
[main-default] Fetching py38-soupsieve-2.0.1.pkg: 100%   53 KiB  54.7kB/s    00:01  
[main-default] Fetching py38-webencodings-0.5.1.pkg: 100%   15 KiB  15.2kB/s    00:01  
[00:02:25] Package fetch: Using cached copy of kdegraphics-21.12.0
[00:02:25] Package fetch: Using cached copy of kde5-5.23.4.21.12.0
[00:02:25] Package fetch: Using cached copy of kdemultimedia-21.12.0_1
[00:02:25] Package fetch: Using cached copy of kdenetwork-21.12.0
[00:02:25] Package fetch: Using cached copy of kdegames-21.12.0
[00:02:25] Package fetch: Using cached copy of kdeadmin-21.12.0
[00:02:25] Package fetch: Using cached copy of frei0r-plugins-1.7.0.18
[00:02:25] Package fetch: Using cached copy of eigen-3.3.9_1
[00:02:25] Package fetch: Using cached copy of wayland-protocols-1.24
[00:02:25] Package fetch: Using cached copy of v4l_compat-1.20.0_2
[00:02:25] Package fetch: Using cached copy of p5-URI-5.10
[00:02:25] Package fetch: Using cached copy of hack-font-3.003_1
[00:02:25] Package fetch: Using cached copy of noto-basic-2.0_1
[00:02:25] Package fetch: Using cached copy of automake-1.16.5
[00:02:25] Package fetch: Using cached copy of p5-Moo-2.005004
[00:02:25] Package fetch: Using cached copy of p5-Path-Tiny-0.120
[00:02:25] Package fetch: Using cached copy of rapidjson-1.1.0.524
[00:02:25] Package fetch: Using cached copy of gstreamer1-plugins-core-1.16
[00:02:25] Package fetch: Using cached copy of pinentry-1.1.1
[00:02:25] Package fetch: Using cached copy of py38-gi-docgen-2021.5_1
[00:02:25] Package fetch: Using cached copy of texi2html-5.0_2,1
[00:02:25] Package fetch: Using cached copy of rubygem-asciidoctor-2.0.16
[00:02:25] Package fetch: Using cached copy of adwaita-icon-theme-40.1.1
[00:02:25] Package fetch: Using cached copy of xbitmaps-1.1.2
[00:02:25] Package fetch: Using cached copy of build-0.3.10
[00:02:25] Package fetch: Using cached copy of p5-AppConfig-1.71
[00:02:25] Package fetch: Using cached copy of p5-Class-Method-Modifiers-2.13
[00:02:25] Package fetch: Using cached copy of opencl-3.0.8
[00:02:25] Package fetch: Using cached copy of p5-Parse-Yapp-1.21
[00:02:25] Package fetch: Using cached copy of p5-Role-Tiny-2.002004
[00:02:25] Package fetch: Using cached copy of p5-Sub-Quote-2.006006
[00:02:25] Package fetch: Using cached copy of ruby27-gems-3.0.8
[00:02:25] Package fetch: Using cached copy of qt5-qdoc-data-5.15.2
[00:02:25] Package fetch: Using cached copy of py38-pyserial-3.5_1
[00:02:25] Package fetch: Using cached copy of py38-dnspython-1.16.0
[00:02:25] Package fetch: Using cached copy of scons-py38-4.2.0
[00:02:25] Package fetch: Using cached copy of py38-random2-1.0.1
[00:02:25] Package fetch: Using cached copy of py38-markdown-3.3.4
[00:02:25] Package fetch: Using cached copy of py38-smartypants-2.0.1
[00:02:25] Package fetch: Using cached copy of py38-toml-0.10.2
[00:02:25] Package fetch: Using cached copy of py38-typogrify-2.0.7
[00:02:25] Package fetch: Using cached copy of py38-importlib-metadata-4.8.1
[00:02:25] Package fetch: Using cached copy of py38-pbr-5.5.0
[00:02:25] Package fetch: Using cached copy of py38-pip-20.3.4
[00:02:25] Package fetch: Using cached copy of py38-setuptools_scm-6.3.2_1
[00:02:25] Package fetch: Using cached copy of py38-zipp-3.4.0
[00:02:25] Package fetch: Using cached copy of py38-furo-2021.6.18b36
[00:02:25] Package fetch: Using cached copy of py38-sphinx-inline-tabs-2021.8.17b10
[00:02:25] Package fetch: Using cached copy of py38-beautifulsoup-4.10.0
[00:02:25] Package fetch: Using cached copy of py38-tomli-1.2.2
[00:02:25] Package fetch: Using cached copy of py38-html5lib-1.0.1
[00:02:25] Package fetch: Using cached copy of py38-soupsieve-2.0.1
[00:02:25] Package fetch: Using cached copy of py38-webencodings-0.5.1
[00:02:25] Sanity checking the repository
[00:02:26] Checking packages for incremental rebuild needs
[00:02:26] Deleting automake-1.16.4.pkg: new version: 1.16.5
[00:02:26] Deleting cmake-3.21.4_1.pkg: new version: 3.22.1
[00:02:27] Deleting double-conversion-3.1.5.19.pkg: new version: 3.1.6
[00:02:27] Deleting harfbuzz-3.1.2.pkg: new version: 3.2.0
[00:02:27] Deleting harfbuzz-3.1.2.txz: dead symlink
[00:02:27] Deleting harfbuzz-icu-3.1.2.pkg: new version: 3.2.0
[00:02:28] Deleting libXft-2.3.3.pkg: new version: 2.3.4
[00:02:28] Deleting libdrm-2.4.108,1.pkg: new version: 2.4.109,1
[00:02:28] Deleting nspr-4.32.pkg: new version: 4.33
[00:02:28] Deleting nss-3.72.pkg: new version: 3.73.1
[00:02:29] Deleting poppler-21.11.0.pkg: new version: 21.12.0
[00:02:29] Deleting poppler-glib-21.11.0.pkg: new version: 21.12.0
[00:02:29] Deleting py38-lxml-4.6.4.pkg: new version: 4.7.1
[00:02:30] Deleting qt5-qmake-5.15.2_1.pkg: new version: 5.15.2_2
[00:02:30] Deleting texlive-base-20150521_75.pkg: new version: 20150521_76
[00:02:30] Deleting vulkan-headers-1.2.201.pkg: new version: 1.2.202_1
[00:02:30] Deleting vulkan-headers-1.2.201.txz: dead symlink
[00:02:30] Deleting wayland-1.19.0_1.pkg: new version: 1.20.0
[00:02:30] Deleting wayland-protocols-1.23.pkg: new version: 1.24
[00:02:30] Deleting adwaita-icon-theme-40.1.1.pkg: missing dependency: atk-2.36.0
[00:02:30] Deleting at-spi2-core-2.36.0.pkg: missing dependency: glib-2.70.1,2
[00:02:30] Deleting avahi-app-0.8.pkg: missing dependency: glib-2.70.1,2
[00:02:30] Deleting cups-2.3.3op2.pkg: missing dependency: avahi-app-0.8
[00:02:30] Deleting dbus-glib-0.112.pkg: missing dependency: glib-2.70.1,2
[00:02:30] Deleting eigen-3.3.9_1.pkg: missing dependency: blas-3.10.0
[00:02:30] Deleting frei0r-plugins-1.7.0.18.pkg: missing dependency: frei0r-1.7.0.18
[00:02:30] Deleting gamin-0.1.10_10.pkg: missing dependency: glib-2.70.1,2
[00:02:30] Deleting ghostscript9-agpl-base-9.52_20.pkg: missing dependency: cups-2.3.3op2
[00:02:30] Deleting gstreamer1-plugins-core-1.16.pkg: missing dependency: gstreamer1-libav-1.16.2
[00:02:30] Deleting kde5-5.23.4.21.12.0.pkg: missing dependency: kde-baseapps-21.12.0_1
[00:02:30] Deleting kdeadmin-21.12.0.pkg: missing dependency: kcron-21.12.0
[00:02:30] Deleting kdegraphics-21.12.0.pkg: missing dependency: gwenview-21.12.0
[00:02:30] Deleting kdegames-21.12.0.pkg: missing dependency: bomber-21.12.0
[00:02:30] Deleting kdemultimedia-21.12.0_1.pkg: missing dependency: audiocd-kio-21.12.0
[00:02:30] Deleting kdenetwork-21.12.0.pkg: missing dependency: kdenetwork-filesharing-21.12.0
[00:02:30] Deleting libgd-2.3.1,1.pkg: missing dependency: freetype2-2.11.0
[00:02:30] Deleting libgudev-234.pkg: missing dependency: glib-2.70.1,2
[00:02:30] Deleting libwacom-1.5.pkg: missing dependency: glib-2.70.1,2
[00:02:30] Deleting libxkbcommon-1.3.1.pkg: missing dependency: wayland-1.19.0_1
[00:02:30] Deleting mesa-libs-21.1.8.pkg: missing dependency: libdrm-2.4.108,1
[00:02:30] Deleting mkfontscale-1.2.1.pkg: missing dependency: freetype2-2.11.0
[00:02:31] Deleting noto-basic-2.0_1.pkg: missing dependency: mkfontscale-1.2.1
[00:02:31] Deleting pinentry-1.1.1.pkg: missing dependency: pinentry-curses-1.1.1
[00:02:31] Deleting py38-beautifulsoup-4.10.0.pkg: missing dependency: py38-lxml-4.7.1
[00:02:31] Deleting py38-furo-2021.6.18b36.pkg: missing dependency: py38-beautifulsoup-4.10.0
[00:02:31] Deleting qt5-core-5.15.2_6.pkg: missing dependency: double-conversion-3.1.5.19
[00:02:31] Deleting qt5-network-5.15.2_1.pkg: missing dependency: qt5-core-5.15.2_6
[00:02:31] Deleting qt5-xml-5.15.2_1.pkg: missing dependency: qt5-core-5.15.2_6
[00:02:31] Deleting ruby27-gems-3.0.8.pkg: missing dependency: ruby-2.7.5,1
[00:02:31] Deleting rubygem-asciidoctor-2.0.16.pkg: missing dependency: ruby-2.7.5,1
[00:02:31] Deleting texlive-texmf-20150523_4.pkg: missing dependency: texlive-base-20150521_75
[00:02:31] Deleting dejavu-2.37_1.pkg: missing dependency: mkfontscale-1.2.1
[00:02:31] Deleting font-bh-ttf-1.0.3_4.pkg: missing dependency: mkfontscale-1.2.1
[00:02:31] Deleting font-misc-ethiopic-1.0.4.pkg: missing dependency: mkfontscale-1.2.1
[00:02:31] Deleting font-misc-meltho-1.0.3_4.pkg: missing dependency: mkfontscale-1.2.1
[00:02:31] Deleting hack-font-3.003_1.pkg: missing dependency: mkfontscale-1.2.1
[00:02:31] Deleting libinput-1.19.1_1.pkg: missing dependency: libwacom-1.5
[00:02:31] Deleting qt5-dbus-5.15.2_1.pkg: missing dependency: qt5-core-5.15.2_6
[00:02:31] Deleting tex-dvipsk-5.995_2.pkg: missing dependency: texlive-texmf-20150523_4
[00:02:31] Deleting tex-formats-20150521_2.pkg: missing dependency: texlive-texmf-20150523_4
[00:02:31] Deleting xorg-fonts-truetype-7.7_1.pkg: missing dependency: dejavu-2.37_1
[00:02:31] Deleting stale symlinks... done
[00:02:31] Deleting empty directories... done
[00:02:31] Package fetch: Generating logs for fetched packages
[00:02:59] Unqueueing existing packages
[00:02:59] Unqueueing orphaned build dependencies
[00:02:59] Sanity checking build queue
[00:02:59] Processing PRIORITY_BOOST
[00:02:59] Balancing pool
[main-default] [2021-12-20_02h38m05s] [balancing_pool:] Queued: 714 Built: 0   Failed: 0   Skipped: 0   Ignored: 0   Fetched: 36  Tobuild: 678  Time: 00:01:40
[00:02:59] Recording filesystem state for prepkg... done
[00:02:59] Building 678 packages using up to 2 builders
[00:02:59] Hit CTRL+t at any time to see build progress and stats
[00:02:59] [01] [00:00:00] Builder starting
[00:02:59] [02] [00:00:00] Builder starting
[00:03:02] [02] [00:00:03] Builder started
[00:03:02] [02] [00:00:00] Building graphics/wayland | wayland-1.20.0
[00:03:02] [01] [00:00:03] Builder started
[00:03:02] [01] [00:00:00] Building devel/cmake | cmake-3.22.1
^C[00:03:46] Error: Signal SIGINT caught, cleaning up and exiting
[main-default] [2021-12-20_02h38m05s] [sigint:] Queued: 714 Built: 0   Failed: 0   Skipped: 0   Ignored: 0   Fetched: 36  Tobuild: 678  Time: 00:02:27
[00:03:46] Logs: /usr/local/poudriere/data/logs/bulk/main-default/2021-12-20_02h38m05s
[00:03:46] Cleaning up
main-default: removed
main-default-n: removed
[00:03:46] Unmounting file systems
root@mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd:~ #
```

Explaining the absence of option `-b`:


```
% head -n 1 /usr/local/etc/poudriere.conf
PACKAGE_FETCH_BRANCH=latest
%
```


----------

